# WTB: First Gen G15



## g4m3rof1337

I'm looking for a working good condition First Generation G15 keyboard.









Thanks.


----------



## epidemik

Tux has one hes been dying to sell for a while. 
I'll tell him youre looking.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks, that'd be great.


----------



## PohTayToez

I have one that is missing the G18 button.  It's near perfect otherwise.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Oh really..

How much?


----------



## atentora

Man I would love one of those... I think you just decided on my new keyboard...


----------



## tuxify

Hey g4m3r. I'd be willing to sell mine, as I don't really like the width. Too many G keys for my liking.
Nothing much wrong with mine, cept a plastic part on the back of the wrist rest broke off on one side, so if your picking up the keyboard a lot, it could detach. Not that big of a problem.

You still looking to buy one?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hey Tux, are you talking about the removable wrist thing? If so, I don't use that very often. 



I'll PM you.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Still looking.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I have purchased a First Gen G15 from ComputerForum member Tuxify. The transaction and shipping was great, and the condition of the board is excellent, it looks and works brand new, came in it's original box, and included the driver CD and removable wrist add-on. 


Thanks again Tuxify.


----------



## tuxify

Sorry about all the shipping problems.
Good to hear that your satisfied.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

That's fine, just forgot to put the name on the box, not a problem.


----------

